# B14+B15 Rear the same=Nismo sway bar=Brake upgrade!!!!



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

With My swap and B15 transformation of my B14 I found that the nismo rear sway will work with the B14 rear beam axle.

The B15 rear beam axle will dirrectly bolt up to the B14 chassy.

This means for all you peformance braking and handleing junkies that yes you to can have a larger lug pattern and larger brakes in the rear.

And yes you can use the nismo rear sway on your b14!!!

Might want to sticky this!


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Good to know thanks alot


----------



## 98Midnight (Apr 23, 2004)

Good find! Now where do I go to get a killer deal on a Nismo sway bar?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> With My swap and B15 transformation of my B14 I found that the nismo rear sway will work with the B14 rear beam axle.
> 
> The B15 rear beam axle will dirrectly bolt up to the B14 chassy.
> 
> ...


I knew about the beam swap, good to know about the sway as well. 

What size are the spec V rear brakes anyway? 

My only issue is having one bolt pattern up front and a differentone in the rear. I suppose if you did the beam swap you could just use the B14 hub assemblies.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

you can aways swap the front hubs and have the larger diam all around.

Then you could snag the brembo package for the front.


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> you can aways swap the front hubs and have the larger diam all around.
> 
> Then you could snag the brembo package for the front.


Are you saying that the front hubs of a B15 will bolt directly on a B14 with no problems? What about the half shafts; aren't the ones on the B15 bigger or will they the half shafts on the B14 fit right into the B15 hub?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

The splines should be the same. The only difference is the axle length from the b15 into it tranny the hub ends are the same and will bolt right up to the stearing and strut assembly.


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

ScorchN200SX said:


> The splines should be the same. The only difference is the axle length from the b15 into it tranny the hub ends are the same and will bolt right up to the stearing and strut assembly.


Instead of changing the rear beam, how about just changing the rear hub and torque member. That a person don't have to worry about having two different lug patterns. Can that be done?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

deenice2k said:


> Instead of changing the rear beam, how about just changing the rear hub and torque member. That a person don't have to worry about having two different lug patterns. Can that be done?


Actually you MAY be able to do that on an SE-R with rear discs. However on a 1.6 car with drums you will have to change the beam anyway to get the Spec V brakes as the mounting points are incorporated to the beam itself.


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

wes said:


> Actually you MAY be able to do that on an SE-R with rear discs. However on a 1.6 car with drums you will have to change the beam anyway to get the Spec V brakes as the mounting points are incorporated to the beam itself.


I was just thinking. You know how you could change the rear calipers from an SER and replace it with the calipers from a Maxima and re-drill the rotors for the lug pattern? The question is, can the same thing be done with the Spec V's rear calipers. If it can be done, that would also alleviate the lug pattern problem and give you the bigger brakes, especially if you get the Brembo brakes that come on some of the Spec Vs. Hell, if that works, one can look into doing the same thing for the front too and have big Brembo brakes all around for a fraction of the cost!


----------



## Apexfreak (Apr 5, 2005)

Another option is to change to the front and rear hubs from a B15, go to the larger disc size the add a Fastbrakes 4 piston caliper kit:
http://fastbrakes.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=30_40&products_id=123
you get nice lightweight 4 piston calipers, bigger discs on the front...all without having to go to big heavy 17" rims, lightweight 15" will fit fine (like Kosei K1's)
Or this conversion:
http://fastbrakes.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=30_35&products_id=109
and run stock bolt pattern with these:
http://fastbrakes.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=31&products_id=64
and run Maxima calipers


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

There are lots of options if you consider the B15 swap. The issue here is the 1.6 cars. It's not like they have the luxury of doing any of this wothout the fastbrakes brackets or swapping the rear beam. 

The Maxima brakes are already an option and the fastbrakes kit comes with the re-drilled rotors. You will have to re-drill the spec-v rotors if you do not do the hub swap as they are 4 x 114.3.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

Stiil the 1.6 rear beam can use the B15 sway bar.


----------



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

I know that this is an old thread. But, how about this?
Change the B14 front hub assenbly with the B15 one. Then, put the B15 Brembo brakes on there. The question is will the B15 front hub assembly fit on the B14 with no problems. That way, one don't have to worry about the half shaft length being a problem, that is if the B15 front hub assenbly will fit the shafts. Since the rear will fit with no problem, that should be relatively easy, that is if you have an SER with rear brakes already.


----------

